# Property



## Clare76 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi, myself and my husband have just moved to Abu Dhabi and we are looking for a 2 bedroom villa in Al Reef. I am struggling to get a hold of any estate agents can anyone advise me please or know of any who could help. 

Kind Regards


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I know a good property agent in Stuttgart, Germany, and a not so good one in Singapore.
If that doesn't help, maybe you should post your message on the relevant country subforum.


----------



## Clare76 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for your reply

As my post states it's for an agent in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Pink Property or LLJ Properties should be able to help you out. Check the back pages of the AD Week magazine.


----------



## Clare76 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you I will give Pink Property a try thanks for the post. 

Kind regards


----------

